
Benchmarking TPU, GPU, and CPU Platforms for Deep Learning - lawrenceyan
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.10701
======
supernova87a
Forgive my criticism on a minor point, but that paper's figures are the main
content, and the author makes them the size of thumbnails.

If you're going to write a paper like this to share such results, do yourself
a favor and make the major conclusions graphically large!

Every one of Figures 8-12 could take up 1/2 a page and not be inappropriate.
It's arxiv - what's the benefit of economizing?

~~~
piadodjanho
There is a lot of text commented out in the original files [1]. I reckon they
were concerned about the length of the paper. Unfortunately, the original
images are still quite small.

> do yourself a favor and make the major conclusions graphically large!

Or add the data and the script to plot them in the gzip file you submit to
arxiv.

[1] [https://arxiv.org/format/1907.10701](https://arxiv.org/format/1907.10701)

------
mcnichol
It would be awesome if there were a video channel where folks reviewed these
articles in a forum style.

Recognize this likely happens naturally in academia and at conferences but for
those of us outside it all, it would (hopefully) raise the level of
conversation as opposed to puzzling through some of it.

Likely challenging because so many starting points at different places. I can
just imagine a twitch stream with someone reading through providing their
thoughts.

~~~
hanrelan
This youtube channel[1] may be what you're looking for. It has presentations
of popular ML papers followed by some Q&A. It seems to target a technical but
non-academic audience.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfk3pS8cCPxOgoleriIufyg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfk3pS8cCPxOgoleriIufyg)

~~~
mcnichol
My God. Thank you. I don't know why I didn't think looking this up.

